# Any pigeon fanciers out there?



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

We seem to have been adopted by a pigeon. For the last few days this pigeon has occupied the slab below our seed feeder, picking up any seeds that the small birds drop as they are feeding. We assume it is a "lost" racing pigeon as it has a blue ring on it's left leg. It is reasonably tame but flies off if you approach too closely. It appears to walk & fly quite normally & sees off any wood pigeons which try to encroach on "it's" slab. Previously they would pick up any dropped seed.
It seems quite happy but any suggestions as to what, if anything, we should do with it are welcome. If it stays on the slab too long it may get nabbed by one of the neighbourhood moggies, as now our own cat is no more they regard our back garden as their territory.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Trap it and contact these

http://www.rpra.org/

with the number on it's leg

tony


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'll send you a recipe..... :lol:

_Edit
(My apologies for any offence to fanciers of pigeons or wildlife of any description as non was intended)

Ooooh you have to be so carefull what you say these days :roll: :wink: _


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't do with bandy legged birds.

Kev.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Years ago I used to advise people to contact the RPRA to find the owners.
Nine times out of ten the owners didn't want them sending back because if they get lost once...!?????
Even those that did want them returning didn't always reimburse the cost 8O 

Badgers idea is the best option


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

If you can catch it , pull its wing out in a fan and the telephone number of the owner is ususally stamped accross the feathers on the underside of the wing 

When you contact them they will say feed it up for a few days and it will then fly home.

However, the owner is under an obligation to collect it and this is usually done by amtrax. ( Club rules )

Believe me a bird that stops for a few days during a race isn't much good so it's future when it arrives home is doubtful 

Hope this helps 

Neil


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just let it get on with it - and risk the cats. If it can fly, it's no more at risk than the other birds. Probably a bit safer - if it can see off the chubby wood pigeons.

It is likely just having a 'detour' and a rest. Might very well go home in the end.

Gotta tell my pigeon story from a few years ago - if you don't mind a quick hijack!

Coming home down a steep tram tracked hill in Sheffy - I spied a lonely hunched-up pigeon sitting on the rail. It was too dark for it to be out and it glowed horribly in the orange lamplight.

It didn't move, though a tram was bearing down fast. After a nanosecond thought, I launched myself (no mean feat) and scooped him to large chest in one go.

On examination at home, he had a twice messily broken wing. CAPUT! - Gordon Ramsay you might think. 

Not so.

Vet for antibiotics, nice cage and an anxious wait to be able to treat, whilst the records were searched (more rings on than Elizabeth Taylor).

Owner on phone from Bangor: "That was my best bird - I pulled it from a pound"

Me: "Can I have it please? As it's going nowhere on one wing!"

Back to vets for the amputation and jabs. Damn big wingspan too. Taught itself to balance and was found a wonderful home at the top of a Skipsea cliff, in a long run above the chickens in the barn.

When the doors were opened, it could see straight across the sea. It lived for over 3 happy years and died peacefully. The chickens were pleased - it was a bossy bit of kit!!

I often think of the man in Bangor. If anyone reads this from the Bangor club, please pass the news that he was looked after!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As above , fanciers do not want the bird back.

We had oner in the garden for a few days and managed to catch it.
I contacted the owner who just asked me to wring its neck.
To cut a long story short I put it in a box and took it 20 odd miles from home.
The children cried when i let it go as they looked upon it as a pet.

On arrival at home the blooming thing was sat on the shed roof.
It stayed with us for about 3 years, then disapeared.


Dave p


----------

